# Dark Books



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 5, 2004)

Could anybody recommend any books that are really _dark_? The darker the better...


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, its not incredibly dark, but Interview With The Vampire is always a good one if you want something sort of sad with a dead, blood lust twist to it.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, I haven't actually read any yet, but I've heard Caitlin R. Kiernan is a great author. Start with _Silk_, then read _Murder of Angels_. I currently have one of her books on hold at the library .. I'm very excited. She seems like a good author.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2004)

_The Secret History_ by Donna Tart.


----------



## MrJack (Nov 11, 2004)

_A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burges


----------



## MrJack (Nov 11, 2004)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess


----------



## A_MacLaren (Nov 11, 2004)

Heart of Darkness, by Joseph Conrad


----------



## Delimetrius (Nov 11, 2004)

The Dark Elf Trilogy by R.A. Salvitore
and War of the Spider Queen.  it contanes six books, each one done by someone else, but all connected.
First one is Dissolution by Richard Lee Byers
There very good.  hope you like them


----------



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris said:
			
		

> _The Secret History_ by Donna Tart.



I've read the book and it was quite good. The ending was depressing though (not the very end, the very end just confused me). There were some weird stuff in there like twins sleeping with each other :shock: and a guy that turns gay when he's drunk :shock: . The characters drink, smoke too much and some character's vocabulary is entirely composed of swears.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2004)

Yep, The Secret History can get delightfully twisted at times. I'm reading it again, and still continue to thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## urbanophelia (Nov 14, 2004)

Fight Club-Chuck Palahuniuk

(not so much dark as it is gritty and unflinching)

Drawing Blood-Poppy Z. Brite

(about a comic book author whose mother was murdered by his father when he was a child)

House of Leaves-Mark Z. Danielewski

(A house that is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside, a lot of darkness, sadness, horror, fear)


----------



## Akumu (Nov 15, 2004)

demonic_harmonic said:
			
		

> Well, its not incredibly dark, but Interview With The Vampire is always a good one if you want something sort of sad with a dead, blood lust twist to it.



Anne Rice is cool if you like vampires, although out of the four books I've read from this author (_Interview With the Vampire, The Vampire Lestat, The Queen of the Damned_ and _The Body Thief_) I'd have to recommend _The Body Thief_. It's really a great great book, and I was surprised after reading it. It made an impression which none of the others did (especially not _The Queen of the Damned_, if you don't count "pure crap" as an impression). Well, maybe the _Interview_ did leave a bit of an impression.

You should read this book sooner or later!


----------



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 15, 2004)

urbanophelia said:
			
		

> Fight Club-Chuck Palahuniuk
> 
> House of Leaves-Mark Z. Danielewski
> 
> (A house that is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside, a lot of darkness, sadness, horror, fear)




Is that the book with a index that has very common words? I wanted read it but, I've heard it has detailed sex in it so I did not.


----------



## urbanophelia (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd give it a shot anyway--the sex isn't integral to the part--it's just a few paragraphs, so you could skip it and not miss out on the plot.


----------



## Ham (Nov 20, 2004)

Everything by HP Lovecraft.


----------



## blackswan (Jan 4, 2005)

Chris said:
			
		

> _The Secret History_ by Donna Tart.



I didn't think anyone else read that...it was great, I loved it.

If you haven't read anything by Ira Levin, don't call yourself a horror writer ( :wink: ) even though it's not really horror.

And Richard Matheson. I don't know about his books but I read his short story collection and there were some _seriously_ distrubing, dark horrible amazing stories in there. Same with Rohl Dahl...I can never spell his name. And Poe and Lovecraft and Robert Bloch, of course.


----------

